# Hensley Reconditioned Model Owners



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Are the Hensley Reconditioned Models as good as new? Is the warranty, 60 day return ect. still the same as if you bought it new? I guess what I'm asking is, would you advise buying one or spending a couple hundred more for a new one?

Thanks for youe time
P.W.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't have a Hensley, but I do read anything to do with hitches, towing, etc.
I have read here that the new Hensley hitches have a lifetime warranty. Costing 3 grand, they should, IMO. But why does something so good need reconditioning in the first place? What is there to recondition? Do they just paint them and re-sell, or are there parts that wear out?

If they need to be periodically re-built or reconditioned, I think I would get a new one with a lifetime warranty if the cost difference is (only!!) several hundred dollars. I wonder how the Hensley factory even gets used hitches, unless they are the problem ones that had to be replaced under warranty??







Just wondering....... Never heard of anyone actually having a problem.

But, everyone with a Hensley loves it. So go for it. You'll love it.









Bill


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> I don't have a Hensley, but I do read anything to do with hitches, towing, etc.
> I have read here that the new Hensley hitches have a lifetime warranty. Costing 3 grand, they should, IMO. But why does something so good need reconditioning in the first place? What is there to recondition? Do they just paint them and re-sell, or are there parts that wear out?
> 
> If they need to be periodically re-built or reconditioned, I think I would get a new one with a lifetime warranty if the cost difference is (only!!) several hundred dollars. I wonder how the Hensley factory even gets used hitches, unless they are the problem ones that had to be replaced under warranty??
> ...


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Well I just ordered a reconditioned arrow from Sean at hensley for $2545.00 with 1400# bars. I know it's alot of cash but it's $500.00 off new price. And you get all of the benefits of a new hitch! If anyone is thinking about ordering one they had 8-10 reconditioned units left at the end of last week.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Pee Wee said:


> Well I just ordered a reconditioned arrow from Sean at hensley for $2545.00 with 1400# bars. I know it's alot of cash but it's $500.00 off new price. And you get all of the benefits of a new hitch! If anyone is thinking about ordering one they had 8-10 reconditioned units left at the end of last week.
> [snapback]81355[/snapback]​


Keep us all updated, Pee Wee on how you like it.

One thing I'll be watching for is when the patent runs out. I think I saw somewhere that they only have a year or so left on it.

I would think seriously about getting one if they weren't so dang expensive.

-Matt


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

You're gonna love it! You saved some $'s and you still get the lifetime warranty! The install is pretty straight forward. Just take your time.

Cookie, not trying to defend the price at where it stands but if you've never seen one, it's quite impressive just to see the materials used in this thing. Pictures do nothing for it. It's built like a tank.The head of the unit is all formed of 1/4 steel. The forging/casting on this thing must cost a chunk of change. That's just the head. The head alone weighs almost 100lbs! The a-frame brakets are heavier than any WD hitch brackets I have ever owned, and then there is the cost of the spring bars, the head support braces, the spring bar cams, etc. additionally you get a lifetime warranty that also covers hitch bar swaps for life no matter what TV you buy.

When I spoke to the VP at Hensley, he stated that their return rate is something like 3 per 1000 units sold. I have no data to dispute that. That is where the reconditioned unit come from. They take them back, repack all the cams and bearings, rebox the units and sell them at a discount.

I feel they are higher than they should be in the first place but, what cha' gonna do? I am curious to see what happens when the pat. runs out. Heck they may continue to sell at this price just because they were the original. They do currently have real good resale value as well. My DW and I have been impressed as hell with it. The "ELIMINATES SWAY" claim is dead on, even with a 35'x12' sail like ours. Heck , the DW will even drive/tow now with no reservations.....I'm all over that.....


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Zoomzoom,

Yes. I have seen the Hensley at the late and great Silverdome RV Show. The Hensley factory was there, being that Davison, MI is only 30 miles away. They had a demo arrangement to show function.

Anyone who sees the Hensley would be pleased by its appearance and the promise of what it does. Very robust looking certainly. But our Reese setup doesn't look like it's going to snap in half either...also very strong. So far we've experienced zero sway. One day towing in 40 mph winds with 18-wheel convoy doing 80 going by, no sway. If I had a Hensley, the experience would presumably have been the same. Maybe we spent more than 3 grand buying way more truck than we need for the 27rsds. But our TV will maybe someday pull a fiver. I do concede that there are TV/TT combinations that would recommend a 100% sway-proof hitch if there is such a thing.

Bill


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bill,

I agree. Don't get me wrong, I was not thrashing on Reese or any other brand of WD setup. Having owned a Reese setup in years past and they are indeed great products as well. I was just throwing some Hensley info out there.....

ZZ8


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a reconditioned HA and it is just as good as new. They buy back if someone wants to move up to 5th wheel they also sell the demo models. I have had zero issues with mine.

Jared


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I asked about the recon ones before I got mine... They were out and had a sale on the new ones - but I wouldn't have hesitated at the recon models - especially with the warranty. Sure - they get repainted and cleaned up - but I was told they are disassembled and any worn component replaced - does make you wonder what wears, if anything. My guess is that the linkage and spring bars might need some help - but I have never heard a complaint about wear.... Time will tell

I wish I had Bill's TV/TT combo - I would have been happy with a more cost effective combo, too.......well -maybe someday on the F250....


----------

